# Top-Platz 2011



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The >>Top-Platz<< website has been updated for 2011.

With a few new additions for 2011 this site now lists 66 of the very best Stellplatze in Germany, just click on the one you fancy on the map in the link above for more info.

Or...

You can also view and print off the 2011 brochure, just click on the link below...

>>Brochure link<<

All in Germanese, but you should be able to make sense of most of the important info on each one including the address, website link, coords and a handy location map at the end.

Keep it in your glovebox if you're off to Germany this year.

Pete


----------

